# Sleeping 18 month old



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi can you tell me what current thinking is around getting an 18 month old to sleep by themselves? Currently my daughter asks to go to bed around 7pm so all good there. I settle her wi milk in my bed and then transfer her to her cot once asleep. She wakes standing up hysterical btwn 10pm and 4pm and then sleeps in our bed again. Not too bad tho mindful that it cld get difficult when our new baby comes Easter. She can b quite clingy daytime and seems frightened of the dark since firework night so don'twantto terrorise the poor thing.

I've just read that separation anxiety peaks at 18 months so wld it b better if I start sleep training in a month or so? 

Your advice wld b v welcomed!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Lauren


Nich is a bit tied up right now, having a baby, but she's asked us to tell you that she's aware of your question and she'll get to it when she can, but it might not be imminent. xxx


Wendy


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Great thanks!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Lauren, sorry for delay in reply 

I would Agree with you that you whilst this may not be problem right now, it probably will be with a new baby, you could try firstly giving her milk in her own room a whist she has a story etc and see if you can settle her in her own bed at first, then once she has got the hang of that part you could try settling her in her own bed in the night, It may take some perseverance at first and the minute you give in you may be back to square one so stick to your guns but break it down so you are tackling one thing at a time eg, Going to bed in own room at first etc


Hope this helps 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi thanks for that. I decided to bite the bullet tonight and tried the controlled cry approach. It lasted 12 minutes after which she climbed out of cot. I put her back 4 times but she just kept climbing out and running hysterically after me. I felt the cot nolonger was safe so now she is asleep on the floor on the mattress wi me on a mattress aside her. She'd fallen asleep lying on me.

I now thinking she needs to b in a toddler bed wi me on a mattress aside her for a bit.

Can I get your thoughts? Help!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah if she can climb out of her cot I agree, it's no longer safe, you would be better off with a toddler bed with a cot side and a safety gate on her door, then maybe try initially staying with her until she goes to sleep then stay for a shorter time and gradually work you way out of the door in stages, go from staying for 10 mins to 5 mins to 3 mins etc, this approach worked for a friend of mine, it's worth a try 

Nic
Xx


----------

